

Top Sites Built with Ruby on Rails - danso
http://blog.netguru.co/post/58995145341

======
pkaler
Define Ruby on Rails. At that scale don't you have to transition your model
layer from ActiveRecord to a service layer that sits on top of your databases?
Certainly at that scale you are going to be using many different types of
databases to store different types of data.

~~~
richardjordan
Rails != ActiveRecord

This isn't rocket science. You start your project rails new foo. You include
gem 'rails' in your Gemfile. You're a rails application. How you architect for
growth is beside the point.

------
jgautsch
I had a sales meeting with a large IT company a week ago and they said that if
we licensed them our product, they would want to do a re-write in Java if the
product (currently Rails based) proved to be effective. My app is for
physician use, so there could only theoretically be _at most_ less than
1000000 users, so "at scale" wouldn't be so huge, relatively. Any ideas as to
why this company was thinking this way?

~~~
netcraft
we are considering groovy and grails for this sort of reason. I work with lots
of enterprise clients who won't consider anything on premises thats not .net
or java.

~~~
wasd
I use groovy and grails at work and the only similarity of grails and rails is
name.

~~~
vorg
Grails is a Jvm clone of Rails, and Groovy of Ruby.

~~~
netcraft
I was under the impression that grails is a clone of rails (I think it was
actually called rails at one point and they were asked to rename it), but not
that groovy is a clone of ruby - I think they have drawn a lot of inspiration
from ruby and python, but not that it is a jvm version of ruby - but someone
please correct me if im wrong. It seems like it is more about being a
scripting version of java itself.

~~~
vorg
Groovy starte d off that way under James Strachan, but when Graeme Rocher took
Groovy over for Grails, he added a MOP just like Ruby's.

------
alasdair_
Groupon runs RoR and has many tens of millions of users.

------
callmeed
I thought Gilt Group (Gilt, Jetsetter) and Living Social were both pretty
Rails-heavy.

Also, Shopify should be considered since they power tons of stores on separate
sites.

------
chuckd1356
Seems like that article missed A LOT of sites running on RoR.

~~~
rhizome
The domain name should have told us that.

------
garazy
Nice list but if you include off-homepage usage by the top sites then you get
massive companies like

Amazon studios.amazon.com

Twitter support.twitter.com

Weather feedback.weather.com

Go sportsnation.espn.go.com

AT&T insider.att.com

Target weeklyad.target.com

Imgur store.imgur.com

Photobucket support.photobucket.com

Shameless plug - all found at [http://builtwith.com](http://builtwith.com)

------
od2m
IIRC, Hulu is RoR.

------
mikeevans
LivingSocial? Groupon? Shopify?

------
marknutter
I thought Twitter was always the canonical example for a large Ruby on Rails
app. Although these days it's splintered into a very large variety of
different technologies, I believe Rails is still in the mix somewhere.

~~~
octo_t
Nope, their entire stack is JVM based now.

~~~
magicarp
That wouldn't exclude JRuby though

~~~
bdcravens
That's not the move they made; they moved to Scala. Their original Rails app
couldn't scale. They now use Rails on the front end, but the real data isn't
Rails. This has been written about extensively:

[http://highscalability.com/blog/2013/7/8/the-architecture-
tw...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2013/7/8/the-architecture-twitter-uses-
to-deal-with-150m-active-users.html)

[http://highscalability.com/scaling-twitter-making-
twitter-10...](http://highscalability.com/scaling-twitter-making-
twitter-10000-percent-faster)

~~~
sluukkonen
The newer link doesn't mention them using Rails anymore. It's probably still
in use in some internal apps, but the main twitter.com site should be 100%
Scala now.

~~~
xs_kid
No, I asked to an engineer last month and their still using their 'Monorail'
for twitter.com

------
spoiler
I think it's worth noting that sky.fm is hiring Ruby on Rails developers, so I
am guess they are running Rails too, or are planning to switch to it!

------
egonschiele
Sorry, this list doesn't sound correct at all. "Sites built with Ruby on
Rails": maybe. "Top sites": nope.

~~~
Lifebot
From the article:

> _Out of curiosity (and for fun!) we’ve recently used Alexa - a web traffic
> reporting platform - to discover the top ten sites built using Ruby on Rails
> framework._

It clearly defines "top sites" as those listed from Alexa. In which case, it
is correct.

~~~
shivpuri
In that case, Flipkart should also be there.

------
Axsuul
Don't forget basecamp.com, the guys who started it all

------
abimaelmartell
rails app ->
[https://translate.twitter.com/home](https://translate.twitter.com/home)

------
kanwisher
Bloomberg.com

